

20,000 North Koreans 'disappear' from gulag - tectonic
http://www.independent.ie/world-news/asia-pacific/20000-north-koreans-disappear-from-gulag-29557499.html

======
kbenson
> "Through this vast system of unlawful imprisonment, the North Korean regime
> isolates, banishes, punishes and executes those suspected of being disloyal
> to the regime," the report states.

I wish it was more clear. That statement just leaves me with more questions.
How is it unlawful? Is it unlawful due to UN membership agreements of some
sort? Due to some other treaty they are part of? Unlawful based on their own
laws that they then ignore?

I'm not implying I think it's legal, just that a statement such as that, in a
paper of one nation describing the actions of another, and read from a third,
leaves a lot open for interpretation.

~~~
gojomo
I believe the sense here is: the imprisonment is based on the whims and
arbitrary power of the regime, without basis in settled laws and due process.

------
rickjames28
The core ideology of leftism in action...barbaric.

